# NEED HELP...!!!!



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya  

Wounder if any 1 can help me im on my 13th day ov stimming was meant 2 b goin in 4 EC 2moz but they want my follicles 2 grow just abit more so iv gt a scan 2moz and then EC weds...

The thing i need 2 knw is if any 1 av ad the same problem..

When i went 4 a scan 2 check my follicles they told me i ad 8 on the right ovary but it was really hard 2 c my left because it was 2 far up and since then i ad pain on the left side ov my ovary 5 days  

I went 4 another scan friday and it was the same again my ovary was still 2 highbut she could manage 2 c 3 small follicles which were much smaller than the left side...

She told me tha she dnt think they would beable to get any eggs frm tha side coz it is 2 far up which im really gutted about  


Iv got another scan tomoz and then EC Weds but im really concerned about the left ovary and they wnt beable to get to it andim not gunna av many eggs


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Gemma,

I had first cycle of ivf earlier this year and they only managed to get to one of my ovaries. The other was stuck to the top/back of my uterus. They got 6 eggs. 

Having followed lots of people's cycles on FF I know that the number of eggs you get isn't a reliable way to predict whether a cycle will work - some people have loads and it doesn't work, some people are disappointed that they only have a few and it works. I know it's easier said that done but try not to worry too much and take it a step at a time (I will be looking back at this advice when I start my next cycle! whether I'll be able to follow it though is another thing!   )

best of luck for this cycle xx
Sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya gemma

8 of your right ovary is great so try not to be disheartened. my left ovary was high and 3 out of 4 times they managed to get to it. 

they will probably try to push the ovary down by putting pressure on your belly at ec , the follicles might have made it heavier by then and help it to drop down. my ovary was high due to adhersions


----------

